
Tech Startups Need Non-Techies to Succeed - mjfern
http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2011/12/tech_startups_need_non-techies.html
======
swombat
I'm surprised to find such a superficial piece of HBR. It makes a very half-
assed argument about technology requiring business to succeed in the market,
but somehow, despite this point being self-evident, I'd say the article
actually fails to make a case for this, by relying on a collection of half-
truths, misunderstandings and illogical reasoning.

Some sample killer sentences:

 _while the software industry is obviously innovative, it's the pricing model
that has made it profitable, as it offers a ready source of cash flow._

 _But when technology began to be created and diffused through the
introduction of intellectual property rights (IPR), a new dawn in human
history was born. That pursuit of technology innovation continues to change
the world._

 _Intel created an illusion of performance exclusivity with their highly-
acclaimed marketing campaign "Intel Inside," which launched in 1991. In those
days, any machine without that label was immediately considered a second tier
computer, because it had not been powered with an Intel microprocessor._

These, and many other (in fact, most of the article) statements are downright
WTFs. The author seems to display only the most superficial understanding of
the technology industry, which completely disqualifies him from making any
comments about it.

~~~
sycr
He also seems to misunderstand the Windows pricing model as some kind of
subscription service (which may be true for products like MSDN, but not in
general):

"As soon as you stop paying the licensing fee, you cease to own the software.
This is especially impactful with their corporate clients. Imagine if Ford and
GM had decided at the onset of the automotive industry that when you buy your
car, you need to bring it in yearly for a checkup, with payment — and any year
you miss that, the ownership of the car reverts back to them."

------
sraut
My favourite line:

"In the tech startup world, technology is important for success"

It reminds me of the superficial essay writing structure I had to use in high
school, lacking any technical detail but trying to use broad examples, stating
the obvious and then trying to interweave some vague points as "filler." It's
just not very useful.

I actually think the greatest marketing tactic ever made was by Microsoft
naming their browser Internet Explorer. It blows my mind how many people
genuinely believe the only way to "explore" the "internet" is with internet
explorer.

As a sidenote, how do you pronounce his name?

